# Wie viel Geld sind Sie bereit für eine neue Grafikkarte auszugeben?



## Administrator (26. September 2004)

*Wie viel Geld sind Sie bereit für eine neue Grafikkarte auszugeben?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## winhistory (26. September 2004)

*AW: Wie viel Geld sind Sie bereit für eine neue Grafikkarte auszugeben?*

98: Riva TNT 199 DM
2000: Riva TNT 2 Pro mit Shutter Brille 360 DM
2001: Geforce 3 850 DM
2004: Geforce 6800 GT 450 €

ich kauf lieber seltener als häufiger eine Grafikkarte. dafür dann aber auch richtig das ich so 2,5-3 Jahre ruhe habe. Nur TNT 2 war damals ein Fehler, hätte mir lieber ne Geforce 1 holen sollen, hätte dann aber nen neues netzteil gebraucht....


----------



## bestgamer (26. September 2004)

*AW: Wie viel Geld sind Sie bereit für eine neue Grafikkarte auszugeben?*



			
				winhistory am 26.09.2004 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> 98: Riva TNT 199 DM
> 2000: Riva TNT 2 Pro mit Shutter Brille 360 DM
> 2001: Geforce 3 850 DM
> 2004: Geforce 6800 GT 450 €
> ...




Tja... ich hab mir weniger GraKas gekauft ^^

1995 - 1999: Hercules Grafikchip von anno 89, mit ca 512KB EDORAM, ca. 200 DM (von Papa bezahlt)
1999 - 2000: Wieder Hercules, Chip unbekannt, 32MB speicher, ca. 250 DM (auch vom Paps bezahlt)
2000 - 2003: GeForce 4 MX 420 *lol* für 190 DM (von meinem Vater abgekauft    ) 
2003 - ????: ATI  Radeon 9500 Non-Pro @ 9700 Pro ^^ für ca 170€ (selber gekauft!!!)

Aber ich kauf mir die X800 sobald sie für weniger  als 250€ verfügbar ist, mehr würd ich für ne GraKa nicht zahlen ^^

bestgamer


----------



## Iceman (26. September 2004)

*AW: Wie viel Geld sind Sie bereit für eine neue Grafikkarte auszugeben?*

Maximal 500 Euro.

Normalerweise handle ich es so, dass ich ne Highendkarte kaufe und die dann erstmal länger im PC behalte. Das hat bei der 9700 Pro wunderbar geklappt (damals für ~460 Euro gekauft und knapp 2 Jahre im PC behalten) und ich hoffe, dass das mit der 6800 GT genauso läuft.


----------



## iam-cool (26. September 2004)

*AW: Wie viel Geld sind Sie bereit für eine neue Grafikkarte auszugeben?*

Hatten wir die selbe Umfrage nicht vor 2 Wochen schonmal  


Na egal 200-300.



MFG


----------



## Killtech (26. September 2004)

*AW: Wie viel Geld sind Sie bereit für eine neue Grafikkarte auszugeben?*



			
				Iceman am 26.09.2004 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Maximal 500 Euro.
> 
> Normalerweise handle ich es so, dass ich ne Highendkarte kaufe und die dann erstmal länger im PC behalte. Das hat bei der 9700 Pro wunderbar geklappt (damals für ~460 Euro gekauft und knapp 2 Jahre im PC behalten) und ich hoffe, dass das mit der 6800 GT genauso läuft.



Dem schließe ich mich an! Vertrete die gleiche "Philosophie"...  

Momentan werkelt bei mir noch eine übertaktete Radeon 9700. Die Leistung reicht noch völlig aus und somit wird voraussichtlich auch erst Ende 2005/Anfang 2006 aufgerüstet.

MfG, Killtech

PS: Schicker Ava, Iceman! Keira Knightley?  :-o


----------



## Homerclon (28. September 2004)

*AW: Wie viel Geld sind Sie bereit für eine neue Grafikkarte auszugeben?*

Eigentlich "Maximal 300€" aber da dies nicht als Antwort vorhanden ist sind es "nur" noch maximal 250€.

Aber durchhalten musst die trotzdem mind. 2Jahre
Was auch klappt, wenn man mit der Zeit die Details immer weiter runter schraubt, mit Mind. Details würden die GraKas auch 3-4Jahre halten.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (28. September 2004)

*AW: Wie viel Geld sind Sie bereit für eine neue Grafikkarte auszugeben?*

1) 1999: Ati 3D Rage Pro im Komplett-PC
2) 2000: Elsa Erazor 2 für knapp 400 DM
3) 2002: Asus Geforce 2Ti für 170 € oder so, keine Ahnung *g*
4) 2003: Sapphire Atlantis 9700 fpr 220 €

MfG Jimini


----------



## Damaskus (28. September 2004)

*AW: Wie viel Geld sind Sie bereit für eine neue Grafikkarte auszugeben?*

1) ca.1997 : Matrox Millenium für äh, kein plan
2) ca. 2000:  Riva TNT-M64 für ca 200 DM (war komplett-pc, daher nur ne seehr ungenaue schätzung)
3) 2002: Radeon 9700 für 280€ 
und bald:
4) 2005: irgendwas für unter 300€


----------



## gladiator3000 (29. September 2004)

*AW: Wie viel Geld sind Sie bereit für eine neue Grafikkarte auszugeben?*

also ich bin alles bereit zu zahlen ,wenn ich das geld hätte 

naja , ernst gemeint würd ich eigentlich sicher nicht mehr als 400 € ausgeben ... das ist dann wirklich die obere grenze und 500 € ist wirklcih überzogen und heisst für mich : warten 2- 3 monate .. dann schmeissens einem solche karten sowieso schon nach !!!


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (30. September 2004)

*AW: Wie viel Geld sind Sie bereit für eine neue Grafikkarte auszugeben?*

Maximal 250 Euro (eigentlich lieber max 200 EUR...).

Meine teuerste Karte war bisher eine Geforce4 Ti4400 für knapp 300 EUR, die ich etwas länger als 2 Jahre behalten habe und eigentlich auch heute noch eine sehr gute Karte ist. 
So eine teure Karte werde ich aber nicht mehr kaufen, da ich kein Highend benötige und mich mit weniger zufrieden gebe, ohne dass es mir irgendwie leid tut.  . 
Selbst als die GF4 gerade erhältlich war habe ich sogut wie nie AA/AF benutzt. Ich brauche keine teuren Karten, damit ich den Kram aktivieren kann - ich warte lieber noch ein paar Jahre auf Karten, bei denen AA/AF in moderaten Stufen überhaupt nicht mehr abstellbar sind und schlage mich derweil mit Mid-End(?) Gelumpe durch.


----------



## iam-cool (30. September 2004)

*AW: Wie viel Geld sind Sie bereit für eine neue Grafikkarte auszugeben?*

Ich werd meine 9800pro noch solange behalten wie die Preise der Grakas so astronomisch bleiben, wenn ich ne X800pro Vivo für 300 euro bekommen kann schlag ich zu, aber 500 euro für ne X800pro wie im Moment ist doch echt realitätttsfremd  



PS: Ich weis das die Pro auch schon für 360 euro gelistet ist aber keiner der chops kann eine liefern(seit Monaten), die Billigste X800pro die lieferbar ist kostet 480 euronen


----------



## narotic (30. September 2004)

*AW: Wie viel Geld sind Sie bereit für eine neue Grafikkarte auszugeben?*



			
				iam-cool am 30.09.2004 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd meine 9800pro noch solange behalten wie die Preise der Grakas so astronomisch bleiben, wenn ich ne X800pro Vivo für 300 euro bekommen kann schlag ich zu, aber 500 euro für ne X800pro wie im Moment ist doch echt realitätttsfremd


so ist es. Die Grafikkarte hat immer noch ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, bis ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufe vergeht noch einige Zeit. Und mehr als 200 Euro gebe ich niemals für eine Grafikkarte aus, da es einfach nichts bringt.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (30. September 2004)

*AW: Wie viel Geld sind Sie bereit für eine neue Grafikkarte auszugeben?*



			
				narotic am 30.09.2004 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> so ist es. Die Grafikkarte hat immer noch ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, bis ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufe vergeht noch einige Zeit. Und mehr als 200 Euro gebe ich niemals für eine Grafikkarte aus, da es einfach nichts bringt.


Es bringt schon etwas, da man in der Regel bei den 400+ EUR Karten AA und AF in hohen Einstellungen bei aktuellen Spielen nutzen kann. 
Wer diese Features "braucht" muss natürlich etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen, als die Leute, die nicht bereit sind für ein paar weniger Ecken und Kanten bis zu 300 EUR mehr zu bezahlen (von der 200 EUR-Marke aus gesehen).


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie viel Geld sind Sie bereit für eine neue Grafikkarte auszugeben?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 30.09.2004 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Es bringt schon etwas, da man in der Regel bei den 400+ EUR Karten AA und AF in hohen Einstellungen bei aktuellen Spielen nutzen kann.
> Wer diese Features "braucht" muss natürlich etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen, als die Leute, die nicht bereit sind für ein paar weniger Ecken und Kanten bis zu 300 EUR mehr zu bezahlen (von der 200 EUR-Marke aus gesehen).



Sicherlich hast du recht miffi. Aber wer jetzt z.B. noch eine Radeon 9800 Pro hat, der wird sich mit Sicherheit keine Graka der neuen Generation für 500€ kaufen. So groß ist der Unterschied nämlich nun auch wieder nicht, dass er den Preis von 500€ gerechtfertigen würde. Da wartet man doch lieber bis sie irgendwann mal billiger sind.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie viel Geld sind Sie bereit für eine neue Grafikkarte auszugeben?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 06.10.2004 00:25 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 30.09.2004 14:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Och, sag das nicht. Im 3DCenter-Forum gibt reichlich solcher Knalltüten. *g*



> So groß ist der Unterschied nämlich nun auch wieder nicht, dass er den Preis von 500€ gerechtfertigen würde. Da wartet man doch lieber bis sie irgendwann mal billiger sind.


Selbst der kleinste Unterschied ist manchen Leuten wahnwitzige Ausgaben wert.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie viel Geld sind Sie bereit für eine neue Grafikkarte auszugeben?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 06.10.2004 00:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich hast du recht miffi. Aber wer jetzt z.B. noch eine Radeon 9800 Pro hat, der wird sich mit Sicherheit keine Graka der neuen Generation für 500€ kaufen. So groß ist der Unterschied nämlich nun auch wieder nicht, dass er den Preis von 500€ gerechtfertigen würde. Da wartet man doch lieber bis sie irgendwann mal billiger sind.


Das sagst du (Hast ja auch Recht). Doch wenn man sich so manche Threads im Forum hier anschaut, dann scheinen es einige doch anders zu sehen und rüsten gleich wieder von 9800 Pro auf 6800 Ultra, etc. auf.


----------

